# What are the best paid Antivirus and Firewalls?



## cheesecheeks (Feb 11, 2006)

What are the best antivirus, firewall, and spyware protection that costs money. Please dont name any that are free. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,124475,00.asp

More reviews on the same website.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

cheese

I'm curious - you got plenty of advice on free options here - just wondering why you now want to pay for the same stuff?

Just being nosy, that's all.


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Glas...

Paid versions of software often offer much more functionaility and capabilities then the free versions.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes I know PO.......but I'm still nosy!


----------



## skippyg_1991 (Feb 24, 2006)

i would suggest Norton Internet Security suit it has every thing:antivirus:firewall: and anti-hijacker software and more and its a veryu trustworthy software it almost like have a huge concrete wall to protect you. i've had it for a while and i havnt gotten any adware spyware and viruses it extremely good symantec.com


----------



## cheesecheeks (Feb 11, 2006)

POADB has the idea. The paid version offer more options, capabilities and that is want i want. Some free versions work better than some paid version and vise-versa.


----------



## DBieniek (Feb 27, 2006)

I personally run VScan Enterprise, however, if you're looking for something that you only need to run on a few machines, you could really use anything as long as it provides "on access" scan capabilities (doesn't just protect during scan).

Nortan is another suggestion...


----------



## Hann (Mar 16, 2006)

*Jetico Personal Firewall*

Jetico Personal Firewall 1.0.1.61 was the best so far http://www.firewallleaktester.com/reward_stats.htm

I'm using it and love it. A bit awkward to configure I have to admit, but once you get the feel of it you will never ask for something else. I's a very low resource aplication, it's FREE and the only downside I see so far is the fact that is not running as a service thus you are protected only after logon has complete.
I could point you to some good config resources for Jetico if you decide to give it a try.

Cheers and Safe Surfing

Hann

Edit: Oh, and don't think money will allways bring better protection. Yor money may be better spent elsewhere (a good AV for instance).


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Through the years, I have used about all of the top security programs that are both free and paid programs. However, I keep coming back to Norton Internet Security. 

My experience in being a retail seller (run my own computer shop), a builder for friends and family, and a home user is "Set it and forget it" and that is the experience I have had with Norton Internet Security. It has the firewall, the pop-up blocker, e-mail scanner, the anti-virus, automatic updates, and about any other feature you are looking to use.

I can honestly say, that I have heard multiple horror stories from many people with using Norton, but I just have never had anything except a good experience with their products. One of the criticisms you hear a lot on this forum is about the resource hog they are. Well, my answer to that is "yes", they take a lot of resources. However, if you run separate free programs that do all the things this program does, then you also eat up a lot of resources. My computers (even the ones I built) usually have a lot of resources to use, so that is not a valid reason for my consideration.

Most of the problems I deal with when someone has a problem with this product and brings it to my shop, is user problems or them disabling something that should have been enabled. Let's face it, if you disable your anti-virus program, you will eventually get a virus.

Therefore, I highly recommend their Internet Security product. IMHO, it is as good as it gets.


----------



## cheesecheeks (Feb 11, 2006)

Well Hann yes I would like to get some resource information from you about the firewall. Does anybody kow how well SystemSuite 6 Professional works.. I just bought it and on the back it shows that it has more features.


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

*Security Suites*



skippyg_1991 said:


> i would suggest Norton Internet Security suit it has every thing:antivirus:firewall: and anti-hijacker software and more and its a veryu trustworthy software it almost like have a huge concrete wall to protect you. i've had it for a while and i havnt gotten any adware spyware and viruses it extremely good symantec.com



I would have to disagree, NIS may be a good security suite to someone that has more knowledge than most, but... ask yourself this question.. Do you know what process lsass.exe is? If you don't, then don't buy this product. You will get hammered with questions asking if you would like to allow processes to access the internet. Unfortunately, many have resorted to installing software firewalls in thought that this is the proper place for a firewall. In my opinion, the firewall and security software should be out in front of the PC on the network and not hogging up the resources on your PC, especially if you don't have a great deal to spare. Get a good firewalled router and be done with the firewall portion.

As for trying to run custom scripts or custom programs (anything that would be helpful) forget about it if you are running Norton Internet Security or McAfee Security Suite... you will have fits gettiing them to run. The two things universal that I see from these two programs are:

1. Significant loss in computer performance
2. Annoying pop ups that would require some computer knowledge to make an educated decision about whether to allow or disallow... and even then, a virus can hide under a known good process name.

IMHO, summarizing, put the firewall out on the router and not on the pc. It has no place being on the PC.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Stay away from Norton/ Symantec products. They are very heavy on system resources.

3 great anti-virus programs:
Panda 
NOD32
Zone Alarm
I believe they all offer security suites


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Norton - McAfee * OUT !!! *

Kaspersky Security Suit
Counterspy


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Forgot to mention Spyware Sweeper


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Spy Sweeper is a resource hog too in my opinion  Ewido > Spysweeper


----------



## cheesecheeks (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes. But what about SystemSuite 6 Professional by V-Com? Are they a good security suite? It coms with SpyCathcer 2005, Mail washer, Powerdesktop 5 and AutoSave 2. Plus all of the tool that come normally with SystemSuite. www.v-com.com/product/SystemSuite_Home.html go here for better explanation.


----------



## cheesecheeks (Feb 11, 2006)

I ment GhostSurf 2005 and not SpyCatcher. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## geraldtongirl (Mar 29, 2006)

I like Trend Internet security 2006. That has everything virus scan, spyware scan, firewall etc and is not heavy on resources like Nortons. It does require you to update nearly every day though that can get annoying but besides that it is pretty good.


----------



## cheesecheeks (Feb 11, 2006)

I just want to know about SystemSuite 6 and how good it is and if anyone who has it has had and problems and what they are.


----------



## Fitzi (Feb 26, 2005)

I always here about how Norton is such a resource hog and all, but I have used Norton Antivirus 2002 & 2003, and Norton Internet Security 2003 and never have had any problems with any of them. I have had no reason to change for the past 5 years.


----------



## cheesecheeks (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok thx but does anyone know anything good or bad about systemsuite 6?


----------



## cheesecheeks (Feb 11, 2006)

Come on someone has to have an idea about it. I cant be the only one that has bought it here can i?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

VCOM Systemsuite 6 was just released on Friday, 18th November 2005. Your not going to have too many reviews about this product yet.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*My two cents....*

NOD32 Anti Virus

Sygate Personal Firewall Pro


----------

